# Poor Man's Chipper and Truck



## YUKON 659 (Jul 18, 2003)

I was out blocking up some firewood this morning and snapped a few pictures. Did any of you guys start like this......

Jeff


----------



## njarbor (Jul 18, 2003)

thats really hot . its better setup than some of the stuff ive seen. one time i went to a job so this guy could see how i climb. i get to the job and hes got a chipper towing behind his station wagon and a trailer behind a ford escort ... talk about being prefessional..i mean weve all gotta start somewhere . but at least buy a truck . the guy had like 1 saw and it barely ran . needless to say i passed myself up and didnt even bother climbing for him . thumbs up on the setup


----------



## Stumper (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a better truck set up ( a utility bed with framed box for chips and ladder racks on top). That chipper looks a bit bigger than mine. Mine are painted to match one another. Nothing wrong with that rig though!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 18, 2003)

I guess it dumps, right?


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jul 18, 2003)

MasterBlaster, unfortunately it's only a F150 and it doesn't dump, a real PITA to empty. That's where my 2 boys come in.....young and strong backs  Hopefully next year there will be a 1 ton dump in the works.
Stumper, the chipper is a Bandit 65 with a 35 hp Wisconsin. It has it's pros and cons. It would be nice to have a larger chipper but this one does a good job for now.

Jeff


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 18, 2003)

I've seen a few guys start up this way. One step at a time. Like they say you have to start somewhere!


----------



## SilverBlue (Jul 18, 2003)

Anyone remember this Pic?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 18, 2003)

Tom needs to post a pic of his school bus converted to a double ram dump.

It is ugly, but it will haul some chip!! and you can park the 4 wheeler bejind the drivers seat 

The only truck, aside from an Int' 4700 that i could sit up traght while driving and seeout the window


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 18, 2003)

Well...OK. I finally got a digi picture of the beauty.

The panel on the right side drop s down and becomes a drawbridge ramp so that the ATV can be driven inside.

I built everything from the deck of the dump bed up.

Tom


----------



## rborist1 (Jul 18, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## NeTree (Jul 19, 2003)

Hell, I started with a 1/2 ton Mitsubishi Mighty-Max, a 10 HP chipper, and 2 saws with minimal climbing gear. Man, have I grown since then, but we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm glad to hear a few others started this way. Actually this set up works pretty good....except for the unloading part  I wish the truck could hold a little more weight though...seems I tax the load capacity before it is completely filled. I thought about helper springs....any thoughts? Another issue I have is how do you "low budget" guys deal with big wood on a removal? I haul mine in a 3/4 ton pick up but man sometimes it's quite a chore to get it in the truck and and many loads to haul it away. Maybe a heavy duty trailer?

Jeff


----------



## SilverBlue (Jul 19, 2003)

YUKON, if your interested there are kits available that will convert your pick up into a dump. Money well spent if it saves you time and energy.

It also helps to have a list of those willing to pick up loads of firewood on site. Some even help to drag brush to the chipper.


----------



## mowdenver (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YUKON 659 _
> [ I wish the truck could hold a little more weight though...seems I tax the load capacity before it is completely filled. I thought about helper springs....any thoughts?
> Jeff [/B]



I put a pair on one of my trucks, big help on capacity and stability. Still have to watch overloading, tires and braking are a concern.


----------



## kf_tree (Jul 19, 2003)

just make the extra dump run or 2 a day....an f150 will always be an f150. why dump money into a truck that will never be what you want. just use it the way it is and save for a bigger truck. 

trailers are always a good option....no oil change's, cheap insurance. just don't go too big or you'll dog the truck pulling it.


----------



## NeTree (Jul 19, 2003)

Yuke,

A hand truck with BIG tires helps get the big wood to the truck, and a lifting davit can be fabricated pretty cheaply and easily from a $20 marine strap winch and some channel iron. Keep a splitting wedge on hand to knock big rounds down to a more managable weight; the few seconds it takes to split is way worth the savings on your back.


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 19, 2003)

Jeff, check into tree services who have log trucks. See what they would charge you. I used to use my 16' trailer for getting rid of wood, because you can just roll the logs up the tailgate. However you have to be careful how you distribute the load.


----------



## geofore (Jul 19, 2003)

*F150*

The F150 is not a big enough truck, even with the extra springs you hit and exceed the load capacity of the truck not to mention you exceed the braking ability of the truck, can't stop on a hill when loaded. You can take two 150's or buy an F350 which will haul twice the load however you spend more for fuel, plates and ins. to run the F350 so your base price for tree work just went up. Don't cheat on the brakes, you need to be able to stop the truck with a load on. The truck you have does not dump, have you looked into the bed liner that has a crank to move the load out the back, not as good as a dump but cheaper and easier on the back. Good start though, not enough saws in the picture.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I appreciate it. 
Erik I do have a hand truck...almost worth it's weight in gold!!!! Never heard of a lifting davit...could you elaborate? 
Geofore, check out the thread "Bench Full O Saws" in the chainsaw forum for more saws.

Jeff


----------



## NeTree (Jul 19, 2003)

Lifting davit is something like this...


----------



## Climbing mike (Jul 19, 2003)

*unloading*

When I first started I had a set-up much like yours but I had a 1/2 ton chevy (which is like a f-350 ). To unload chips easier we put a old pallet in the back of the truck standing up on the back wall with a rope tied to it. We would back up to a tree or another truck tie the rope and pull the truck foward, the pallet would take pull most of the chips the rest would be lose and easy to get out. try it it worked for us best of all it is cheap 

Later Mike


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 20, 2003)

I've done the same unloading trick, 'cept we used an old tire-it holds up better. Works great as long as there is a tree to tie to!


----------



## Randy J (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey Yukon, do I have the truck for you! About 6 months ago, I found a one-owner F350, dually, with a 12' flatbed w/ stake pockets (you can build any size sides you want) with a Powerstroke diesel. I was all set to go into business, but the business I was buying didn't workout. Anyway, take a truck like this, and put a dump kit on it (around $1500) and you're set. 

Randy


----------



## kf_tree (Jul 20, 2003)

with a 12ft chip box a 1 ton truck would be way over loaded. one would have constant white knuckles trying to stop it. over kill is always better. there are plenty of 6500 series and f600 mason dumps around that lend themselves to decent chipper trucks. you can pick up a med duty truck for almost the same price as a 3500 series.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 20, 2003)

The chip body manufacurers calculate chips to weigh 500-550# per cubic yard.

Tom


----------



## Matt Follett (Jul 20, 2003)

Yukon, Have I got the answer for you.
We started off with almost the same set-up, except a 3/4 ton with beefed up springs... 

Get an EZ dump, it's a roll out tarp the hooks to the tailgate, You can roll out almost a full box load, take the tarp all the way up to the front and then straight up, it works better then forking out the whole load. Don't get me wrong, it's not as nice as a dump but it's about 60 bucks and it will get you satred and save your back till you can make enought to buy the dump box.


----------



## preach it (Jul 21, 2003)

I own the "unloader" it works real well and I use it nearly every day. I have unloaded a 2100 lb weighed on the scale load in 30 sec. flat. I use a heavy half ton chevy with overload springs. The only problem with loads over 1700 lbs is the truck doesn't steer well and wants to meander all over the road and you better not go over 25 mph. So, I don't load that heavy. The only problem with the "unloader" is that nothing can snag on the sides of the truck or it just won't unload.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 21, 2003)

Does anyone have a link on this thing?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 21, 2003)

*Poor man's unloader*

Here's an ideal beginners rig. The 'dump' mechanism is a conveyor floor on a bed of industrial rollers, allowing you to spill off your mulch as little or as much as you like, rather than a mountain all at once. A side panel door opens up to expose your tool arsenal / maintenance area. The wide, tall door also acts as a protective rain cover (not to mention shade), allowing you eat, make calls or perform upkeep on your saws even when it's pouring out. The 'roof' to this thing extends from the back bumper all the way over top of the cab to the front bumper where it is supported. There is a swingarm 'crane' (though I really hesitate to call it that) onto which you can rig a 2:1 or 3:1 pully system to do occasional lifts. The entire system is affixed to the flatbed of any 3/4 ton or better flatbed pickup with 6 fatty bolts and front bumper supports. This has been a really great system for me, despite what limitations it has (like a huge chip capacity).


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 21, 2003)

*chip unloader*

Here's a shot of the conveyor unloader, prior to the conveyor belt installation. Underneath there's storage for the tires and plywood, and a pullout area for long tools, forks, shovels, chains, etc. Not shown in this picture is the 8" diameter PVC tube and end cap to hold up to a dozen pole extensions and pruner head. Very adequate system adaptable to almost any flatbed (mine being a 1979 chevy 3/4 ton). 

-TM-


----------



## preach it (Jul 22, 2003)

Try going here for the cheapest and easiest way to unload your truck. www.loadhandler.com I have had mine for 5 years and haven't worn it out yet. I unload brush and trees a couple times a week. It only takes about a minute to put it on or take it off.


----------



## geofore (Jul 22, 2003)

*loadhandler*

That's the one, with a crank to unload. Ford's new line up of F150's, 2004, are going to be able to handle more than the old ones but you still need a one ton or more for the tree work you discribe. good start though.


----------



## raupo (Jul 24, 2003)

*truck set up*

Hey bro,thats not to bad here in England we are plagued buy gypsies who knock on peoples doors looking for tree work.Chippers are a rarity with these blokes although I once saw a chipper tied to the deck of a 14ton truck and the chip was blown into what looked like part of an army tent.The feed tray was so high the groundie was throwing the brush in like javlins.As for H&S these blokes live in trailers and deal in cash.


----------



## Jock (Jul 24, 2003)

OH YES! Gun ...... that word keeps popping into my mind, but unfortunately shooting anyone here is illegal (including gypsies)


----------



## Dan F (Jul 24, 2003)

> with a 12ft chip box a 1 ton truck would be way over loaded.


I don't think it would be way overloaded... I've hauled 12-14+ yards of bark mulch in Super Duty F350's with 14 foot beds, GVWR ~11k. You can tell you have a load on, and don't try to stop on a dime, but it'll do it. One problem you will run into though is making sure the hydraulic pump is big enough to raise the bed. Get the biggest pump you can afford!

Something that I have yet to see mentioned and should be in the back of your mind as you grow is proper driver licensing. I don't know what it is in other states, but here in Indiana, you need a class A CDL for combinations over 26,001 lbs (If your trailer is over 10K, or the truck is over 26K). You also need a chauffeur's license at a certain point too, but I don't remember what that is. I know if you take a 1 ton and put a 7k+ trailer on it, you need a chauffer's license, IF the combination is being used for commercial use.


Dan


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2004)

The Joy of Being Poor

I

Let others sing of gold and gear, the joy of being rich;
But oh, the days when I was poor, a vagrant in a ditch!
When every dawn was like a gem, so radiant and rare,
And I had but a single coat, and not a single care;
When I would feast right royally on bacon, bread and beer,
And dig into a stack of hay and doze like any peer;
When I would wash beside a brook my solitary shirt,
And though it dried upon my back I never took a hurt;
When I went romping down the road contemptuous of care,
And slapped Adventure on the back -- by Gad! we were a pair;
When, though my pockets lacked a coin, and though my coat was old,
The largess of the stars was mine, and all the sunset gold;
When time was only made for fools, and free as air was I,
And hard I hit and hard I lived beneath the open sky;
When all the roads were one to me, and each had its allure . . .
Ye Gods! these were the happy days, the days when I was poor.

II

Or else, again, old pal of mine, do you recall the times
You struggled with your storyettes, I wrestled with my rhymes;
Oh, we were happy, were we not? -- we used to live so "high"
(A little bit of broken roof between us and the sky);
Upon the forge of art we toiled with hammer and with tongs;
You told me all your rippling yarns, I sang to you my songs.
Our hats were frayed, our jackets patched, our boots were down at heel,
But oh, the happy men were we, although we lacked a meal.
And if I sold a bit of rhyme, or if you placed a tale,
What feasts we had of tenderloins and apple-tarts and ale!
And yet how often we would dine as cheerful as you please,
Beside our little friendly fire on coffee, bread and cheese.
We lived upon the ragged edge, and grub was never sure,
But oh, these were the happy days, the days when we were poor.

III

Alas! old man, we're wealthy now, it's sad beyond a doubt;
We cannot dodge prosperity, success has found us out.
Your eye is very dull and drear, my brow is creased with care,
We realize how hard it is to be a millionaire.
The burden's heavy on our backs -- you're thinking of your rents,
I'm worrying if I'll invest in five or six per cents.
We've limousines, and marble halls, and flunkeys by the score,
We play the part . . . but say, old chap, oh, isn't it a bore?
We work like slaves, we eat too much, we put on evening dress;
We've everything a man can want, I think . . . but happiness.
Come, let us sneak away, old chum; forget that we are rich,
And earn an honest appetite, and scratch an honest itch.
Let's be two jolly garreteers, up seven flights of stairs,
And wear old clothes and just pretend we aren't millionaires;
And wonder how we'll pay the rent, and scribble ream on ream,
And sup on sausages and tea, and laugh and loaf and dream.

And when we're tired of that, my friend, oh, you will come with me;
And we will seek the sunlit roads that lie beside the sea.
We'll know the joy the gipsy knows, the freedom nothing mars,
The golden treasure-gates of dawn, the mintage of the stars.
We'll smoke our pipes and watch the pot, and feed the crackling fire,
And sing like two old jolly boys, and dance to heart's desire;
We'll climb the hill and ford the brook and camp upon the moor . . .
Old chap, let's haste, I'm mad to taste the Joy of Being Poor.



--- Robert Service


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 27, 2004)

well i started with a 1/2 ton van known as a ford escort van the brits on here will know just how small it is [no chipper no trailer].. + a ladder ,bow saw ,set of loppers and a few hand tools ,and not a clue about tree work /arboriculture .full stop..but i do have a bit of drive in me and i hate to be defeated or be a lousy tradesman..in time over a good few many years and ''no holidays and few luxurys '' i managed over the weeks ,months, years to gain just about all the necessary equipmant needed for this biz ,dump trucks ,chippers,dump trailers ,stump grinders.decay detectors .saws rigging gear basicly without trying to sound a bloody big head we have got the lot although im only a small biz,oh plus i got some good training along the way..


anyway what im trying to say is if a bottom of the class dyslexic like me can do it anyone can with a bit of hard yakker!!!..[AUSSIE SPEAK FOR WORK]


GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE GUYS OUT THERE WHO ARE DOING THERE BEST  ..IN A HARD WORLD


----------



## jkrueger (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YUKON 659 _
> *MasterBlaster, unfortunately it's only a F150 and it doesn't dump, a real PITA to empty. That's where my 2 boys come in.....young and strong backs  Hopefully next year there will be a 1 ton dump in the works.
> Stumper, the chipper is a Bandit 65 with a 35 hp Wisconsin. It has it's pros and cons. It would be nice to have a larger chipper but this one does a good job for now.
> 
> Jeff *



If you want to move to larger chipper, I'd be interested in that one. Yes!

Jack


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 27, 2004)

Chippers in small companies are kinda rare down these ways, a new chipper starts at 30,000 and second hand your more likely to find a politician you can trust. THere are companies that have been running 10 years and not got a chipper, just a trailer. I couldnt before imagine getting one for a couple more years.

I FN hate pikies! Go the escort!

I have a chipper coming in Sept that I brought off Marky Mark, I have to say that Mark went above and beyond to get this sent to me. I cant thank him enough for the effort he put in.


----------



## Reed (Aug 27, 2004)

Did you find an alternative to standard shipping rates to get it there Timber?

Oakwilt


----------



## GlennG (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello 

I`ve been laying low for a bit lately and have not posted in a while. A new job has me splitting my time between Pittsburgh Pa and Dulles Va..

I started out with a Toyota 4x4 and an 18hp manual feed chipper a few years ago. Here are a couple of pics of my new rig. 
The chipper was purchased a year ago with a blown gas engine. I have been taking my time putting it back together. It now has a Duetz air cooled diesel( love it ), and a Rockford hand clutch. It works so much nicer than the original sliding engine set-up. I did all the fabricating and welding myself and am quite fond of how it turned out. The truck is a plain jane F350 and I plan on fabricating a dump bed of my own design this winter. Until then I use the pallet-rope-tree-shovel method to dump. The big plus is I can get this small rig into tight places with no yard damage. I focus on pruning and small/medium removals so it works well for my business.

Glenn


----------



## GlennG (Aug 27, 2004)

another


----------



## GlennG (Aug 27, 2004)

last one


----------



## luke montelius (Aug 27, 2004)

I plan to be successful and I took this pic last month to reminde me where I stared. The chiper rips! but the truck don't dump thanks for the link on the convyor!


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Glenn, not a bad setup for what you're into. And the pallet/tire technique is a new one for me, but it's a good idea. Something to keep in mind if the dump ever goes...


----------



## NeTree (Aug 27, 2004)

You mean "bowline"?

By the way, go to bust Newfie's "cherry" on a "chuck'n'duck' yesterday, proving once and for all, that it's all in how ya set them up!


----------



## Newfie (Aug 27, 2004)

A speedy little contraption.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 27, 2004)

...and you LOVED it. Told ya they ain't so bad!


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 28, 2004)

nothin wrong with the chuckas,can do plenty worse


----------



## bushman (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice rigs guys , have been whiped by a chucknduck,the guy behind me has a woodchuckwith a4cy ford. the chipper was forsale before he showed it to a guy ,they ran locus and it stoped like a clock.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TimberMcPherson _
> *
> 
> I FN hate pikies! Go the escort!
> ...


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Aug 28, 2004)

my rig,
six years without a payment







GlennG, where your from?

Im in Moon Twp. Stay west of 19/79 and in Beaver County

GO Steelers!


----------



## tophopper (Aug 28, 2004)

tom, 
you still have the bus? I swore I saw it going down the road just last week and thought you maybe sold it.


----------

